# Tips for algae growth on 3D background



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey, I've had my tank running with fish since October 2010, so far it's been going great but I'm having a problem with my cement 3D BG. It's grown algae on it like crazy, almost black, I cannot scrape it off I've tried..Is there any way of getting rid of it or is this normal?

I had a lot of diatom algae at first but that has calmed down. This was an all new set up at time, fully cycled. I change about 1/3 of the water every week and use big al's water conditioner, kent cichlid buffer and nutrafin bio/waste controller with each change.

Here are some pics from a month ago...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you using for lighting and for how long daily?


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

just the regular fluorescent single, lights on from 3pm to 11 pm...tank receives no sunlight, it's in a dark room.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

i guess it's a mystery


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Algae growth is common and I believe it gives the tank a natural look. Scraping it off anything but glass isn't practical. In my tanks, I just live with it and I like the look.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

just curious,did you seal the concrete? I,m no expert with concrete but I think you may be dealing with mold


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

ShagPower said:


> i guess it's a mystery


There's no mystery when it comes to algae in a tank. Very normal, and you'll get all kinds. if it's a problem for you, try an algae cleaner like BN plecos or nerite snails.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the clue to the problem is that it cant be scraped off,and its black


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

it's quickcrete hydraulic water stop cement. I pulled out all the rocks and noticed no algae on the BG where a rock was covering it. Trying to leave the tank in the dark for a couple days to see what happens.


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

but it looks like brown hair/beard algae. My background is covered in it solid. I lost my BN pleco and it quickly took over. I do get green algae on the glass but not so much on the rockwork. It going to take alot more than a couple of days in the dark to kill it I think as well. Good luck.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not related to the algae, but is nutrafin bio/waste control supposed to be some bacteria-culture enhancer? If so, you're wasting your money. You don't need that with every water change.


----------

